# GPU Temp ...



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

My config:
CPU : AMD 8320
MOBO : ASUS M5A97 LE R 2.0
GPU : XFX R9 280X
RAM : 8GB KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 1600
PSU : SEASONIC ECO 600W
CABINET : LANKOOL PC K 57

The cabinet has one intake fan upfront (140mm) and one exhaust fan(120mm) at the back. I have put one additional fan on the side panel, a 140mm  deep cool fan, as an intake. so there is essentially positive air flow inside the cabinet..the gpu temp tops out at arnd 65 degrees while playing batman origins/assassins creed 4..so is it good enuf? or should I change the setup in any way? I ws actually thinking of putting another intake fan upfront just above the original 140mm fan which came with the cabinet (there is space for one)..and mayb turn the side panel fan into an exhaust? ? ..plz advise...and ya no plans to oc in the near future....
thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

that temperature is absolutely fine. no need to worry now.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gpu Temp is fine,no need to worry


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

is it better to create negative air flow?


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 28, 2014)

View attachment 13416 The deep cool UF140 on the side panel as an intake fan..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> is it better to create negative air flow?



Negative air-flow produces better cooling, though, try to create a neutral air-flow instead.


----------

